# chicken hearts????



## D-bug (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just wondering if chicken hearts are good for tegu's??? I have my tegu eating grapes, tomatoes, eggs, bell peppers, snails, and wax worms. I am going to try some strawberries. I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about chicken hearts??


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 8, 2008)

Chicken hearts are just fine, as well as chicken livers and gizzards.

I have never fed bell peppers though, does he like them?


----------



## D-bug (Apr 8, 2008)

He does like the bell peppers, the only thing so far I don't think he likes is the tomatoes. I am going to try the chicken hearts today.


----------



## D-bug (Apr 8, 2008)

So I gave Mangione the chicken hearts he loved it!! I also gave him his first crickets......it only took him 2 seconds to catch one!!! It was so exciting to see!!


----------

